# LaFrentz will be re-signed for Big Bucks



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/startelegram/sports/3678264.htm 

Cuban is an idiot! He is giving the 5th option on his team a 7 year 60 million dollar deal! He wastes his money! He could sign him to a 3 year 18 million dollar deal if he tried. LaFrentz isn't that great. He only averaged 11 ppg, 7 boards, and 2 blocks. 60 million dollars for LaFrentz! What a joke!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Yup no ONE WOULD pay him close to that amount. Almost as bad as houston for 100 million, haha..


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why not? There is no luxury tax this year, thus no penalty for being insanely over the cap. It's almost as bad as giving a guy who scores 7ppg 21 million dollars.....


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

so just because there is no luxury tax it makes it alright to highly overpay a player


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *thrice911 *
> so just because there is no luxury tax it makes it alright to highly overpay a player


It is their franchise and if they feel that he is worth that amount, then they are free to pay him whatever they like. It isn't a matter if it is "Ok" for them to do it or not. You act as if it is a crime.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> It is their franchise and if they feel that he is worth that amount, then they are free to pay him whatever they like. It isn't a matter if it is "Ok" for them to do it or not. You act as if it is a crime.


It is a crime. What Cuban pays him affects every other team. What he plays a player directly affects the "market value" of free agents other teams are trying to sign. They then have to overpay or not sign them. Eventually it results in lower revenue teams being unable to compete. This is what the salary cap and luxury tax are supposed to fix.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why does Cuban care about this? It isn't like LaFrentz is being highly overpiad. He is getting money that a big-man is expected to get. It won't effect the market as much because there has been a premium on quality big men for years.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree Raef isnt worth anything close to 60 smillion over 7 years at all. But I first heard there were going to MAx him out but it looks like they wont do that, all I can do at this point is to THANK GOD!


----------

